# Melaza / Molasses



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Hola todos,

Just wondering if anyone's had any luck finding molasses anywhere? We've tried to look but have been unsuccessful... I'd rather be told we're missing it somewhere than order online! Would it be available in the small supermercados or in the hipermecado? Possibly another store entirely? I always seem to have trouble finding baking goods (spices as well! Only Lidl had stocked cloves and star anise for their Christmas items and god forbid I can find mace or allspice here!  )


Muchas gracias por adelantado!

—Cay


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

cay said:


> Hola todos,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone's had any luck finding molasses anywhere? We've tried to look but have been unsuccessful... I'd rather be told we're missing it somewhere than order online! Would it be available in the small supermercados or in the hipermecado? Possibly another store entirely? I always seem to have trouble finding baking goods (spices as well! Only Lidl had stocked cloves and star anise for their Christmas items and god forbid I can find mace or allspice here!  )


No need to order online for molasses; just ask for "miel de caña." Mercadona carries it in a small easy-to-miss jar, and Carrefour stocks it in a squeeze bottle alongside the honey, at least where I live.

Mace and allspice? Good luck!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

"miel de caña


Yes this is what I use.

Nutmeg is the closest substitute for Mace

Make your own allspice 

A substitute for allspice is nutmeg, cinnamon and clove mixed together. You can also use 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon plus 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves.


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Brangus said:


> No need to order online for molasses; just ask for "miel de caña." Mercadona carries it in a small easy-to-miss jar, and Carrefour stocks it in a squeeze bottle alongside the honey, at least where I live.
> 
> Mace and allspice? Good luck!


Muchas muchas gracias!! All this time we've been looking in the wrong spots! :lol:

I'm excited to finally make our Christmas baking again this year! Last year it was so upsetting as we were still new to España and we knew where nothing was or what it was called ha!

As for the spices... I'll have to beg a relative to bring some over on their next visit :lol:


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Megsmum said:


> "miel de caña
> 
> 
> Yes this is what I use.
> ...


Wow, no way! That's very helpful, I love to make our own things instead of relying on an online company if we can't find it locally! Muchas gracias


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

cay said:


> Wow, no way! That's very helpful, I love to make our own things instead of relying on an online company if we can't find it locally! Muchas gracias


I'm not home at the moment but I use a similar site to this gives lots of substitute ideas

https://whatscookingamerica.net/Information/IngredientSubstitution.htm

I.e.Ingredient Substitutions | UNL Food

Cajun Spice

1 tablespoon

1/2 teaspoon white pepper, 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder, 1/2 teaspoon onion powder, 1/2 teaspoon ground red pepper, 1/2 teaspoon paprika, and 1/2 teaspoon black pepper

I'll check out the site I use when I get home and let you know

Buttermilk
Amount: 1 cup
Substitute: 1 tablespoon lemon juice or vinegar plus enough regular milk to make 1 cup (allow to stand 5 minutes)


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Megsmum said:


> "miel de caña
> 
> 
> Yes this is what I use.
> ...


The above recipe is for mixed spice. All spice is a spice in its own right, _Pimienta de Jamaica_ in Spanish. I've ordered from here recently (to make mixed spice for mincemeat) and the service was excellent.

https://www.casapia.com/midietetica/-p-20389.html

Melaza I buy in a healthfood shop.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Miel de caña is like golden syrup. Melaza de caña is the real deal black molasses. Try specialist artisan food shops/markets.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> "miel de caña
> 
> 
> Yes this is what I use.
> ...


*

Mace is the fibrous material that surrounds the "nut" of nutmeg and has almost the same flavour.*

*What you have described is more like 'Mixed Spice'. Allspice, also called Jamaica pepper, pepper, myrtle pepper, pimenta, Turkish Yenibahar, or newspice, is the dried unripe fruit of Pimenta dioica, a midcanopy tree native to the Greater Antilles*

Molasses, you can get easily from Amazon.es


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Miel de caña is like golden syrup. Melaza de caña is the real deal black molasses. Try specialist artisan food shops/markets.


Uh-oh, that health-food store molasses sounds suspiciously like what we call "blackstrap" in the U.S. -- the really concentrated stuff that I would never use in a recipe. Grandmothers of yore used to force a spoonful of it on the young'uns to keep their iron up.

Then again, Canadians (such as the OP) might bake with it, eh?


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

I've needed to do things the other way round in the past. When I needed miel de caña in the UK, I substituted black treacle or molasses. 
I agree that mixed spice, which is what I use in Christmas cake, is not the same as allspice, which I don't.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Brangus said:


> Uh-oh, that health-food store molasses sounds suspiciously like what we call "blackstrap" in the U.S. -- the really concentrated stuff that I would never use in a recipe. Grandmothers of yore used to force a spoonful of it on the young'uns to keep their iron up.
> 
> Then again, Canadians (such as the OP) might bake with it, eh?


Don't worry, it's used for cooking in recipes like ginger cake
[




> *Black Treacle* has a slightly burnt caramel flavour that is a bit stronger than that of medium molasses. As the name would suggest, it is black (to all intents and purposes). It is most often used in confectionery such as toffee and baked goods such as breads, cakes and biscuits where it lends colour and flavour, but can also be used in savoury recipes such as glazes, sauces and stews or casseroles. It can be used as a substitute in most recipes calling for dark molasses.


Treacle Origin Uses Recipes


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't worry, it's used for cooking in recipes like ginger cake



You can buy 'molasses sugar' which is almost identical to the "foot sugar" we used to buy and is ideal for things like Christmas pudding since it imparts that rich dark colour and flavour.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You can buy 'molasses sugar' which is almost identical to the "foot sugar" we used to buy and is ideal for things like Christmas pudding since it imparts that rich dark colour and flavour.


Never heard of it!


----------



## cay (Jan 8, 2015)

Had awesome success at Carrefour! Muchas gracias todos! Also snagged some Anise oil, which I didn't expect.


----------

